
Show HN: Monod, our secure Markdown editor built with React - couac
https://monod.lelab.tailordev.fr/
======
fiatjaf
That's nice, but why is it better than
[https://stackedit.io/editor](https://stackedit.io/editor) or
[http://dillinger.io/](http://dillinger.io/)? is it open-source?

I wish I had a better Markdown editor for
[http://templates.alhur.es/](http://templates.alhur.es/) \-- although a React
dependency wouldn't be good for the page size.

~~~
couac
We needed a way to support templates, because we really write any kind of
documents in Markdown. AFAIK StackEdit does not support templates like we
implemented. I did not know Dillinger, which seems to be close to StackEdit.

So if I had to quickly benchmark, I'd say: Monod has this notion of templates,
speaks CommonMark (no hackish markdown), and is offline-first. Yet, the main
reason we wrote it was to learn React.js.

We are working on open sourcing it this week!

------
detaro
How hard would it be to export a flat HTML version of the rendered document?
Extract the DOM somehow, discard the react-specifics, ...? Or would it be
easier to push the Markdown into a dedicated renderer?

EDIT: thanks at fiatjaf for mentioning alternatives, Dillinger has HTML export
already.

~~~
couac
mmh, it would be relatively easy but why would you do that? I'd be glad to
know your use case.

~~~
detaro
Write HTML files to share online. If you use Markdown, you always need a
conversion somewhere, PDFs are big and slow, ... HTML file I can do basic
formatting, throw some default CSS on it and it looks and feels good on
basically any device, can be e-mailed, ...

~~~
couac
Makes perfectly sense, thanks!

------
nikolay
Unfortunately, it's not open-sourced (yet?):
[https://github.com/tailordev](https://github.com/tailordev)

~~~
couac
It will be open source this week. I am currently working on it, so stay tuned
:)

~~~
nikolay
Okay, but why the downvote?

~~~
couac
What do you mean? I did not downvote anything. That was a good (and expected)
question/comment.

~~~
nikolay
Thanks! Sorry, but almost at the same time you replied somebody downvoted me.
I apologize!

------
tacone
The Github page says William Durand is part of the company.

A nice surprise and some fond memories: he has been the mantainer of Propel
ORM for several years.

I miss Propel and I feel thankful for it. Propel had is own problems, but it
was the fastest and sanest way to develop the db layer I've ever used.

I wish you good luck with your new venture, William!

~~~
couac
hehe thank you!

------
couac
It is open source now!
[https://github.com/TailorDev/monod](https://github.com/TailorDev/monod)

